# metformine before training in cuting cycle



## VANE06 (Aug 21, 2014)

I begin a diet for international contest in 3 month.But I am very ripped only water on body.
I have idea to eat more carbohydrate and take metformine 250 or 500 mg before training only. with this I don't loss muscle in diet.
What is our opinion
thanks


----------

